# Converting 110v to 240V



## SNight

How hard is it to convert a power tool from 110v to 240v? I am looking at a second hand portable dust extractor, it is a good price, but is 110v and all my tools are 240v, if it wouldn't cost too much, or be too much hastle to convert I would be tempted to buy it. Interested to hear if anyone has done anything simlar or knows how to do it? Thanks.


----------



## cheekyboy

you could just buy a 110v transfomer from screwfix or even ebay 
and switch them on independently ? or maplin electronics use to do an inverter hope this helps


----------



## SNight

I know I could use a transformer. But I want to be able to plug my sander etc into the extractor on the front, but this is 110v connection and my power tools, sander, router etc are all 240v. Just want to know if it can be coverted really and if it is worth it?


----------



## cheekyboy

not really worth it sorry could not help


----------



## SNight

Why is it not worth it? Do you know how much it would cost to do? Also you don't know how much I would be paying for the extractor so unless you know how much the bits would cost to do it, not sure how you can come to that conclusion. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Chems

I got a 110v transformer the other day from Axminster. Is the socket on the dust extractor a normal 3 pin UK socket? If so it will work fine with your sanders just check the maxium wattage the socket can have in it but thats the same with any tools with sockets in them.


----------



## SNight

The extractor is 110v, so it has a round 110v socket on the front where 110v power tools would plug into it to use with the extractor. My tools are all 240v. So I would (if worth it, because i would be getting the extractor about £120 chaper than it should be) want to convert the extractor to a 240v machine. I dont want to get a transformer, because I want the machine to be 240v with a 240v socket on the front to use with my existing power tools. Is it just a case of changing the motor and socket on the extractor or is there a lot more to it?


----------



## Max Power

If the extractor is only £120 cheaper is it worth the aggrevation , far easier to buy a 240 extractor. Problem solved


----------



## SNight

Well, money is quite tight at the moment, and if it only cost me £40 or £50 to convert then it would be worth it yes. Just want someone to answer who knows if it is or not. Thanks.


----------



## 9fingers

Conversion is highly unlikely to be a practical proposition. 

To convince yourself, get quotes for replacement armature and a pair of field coils from the manufacturer. Allow extra for connectors and maybe any filters and suppressors.

Then buy a 240v extractor.

Bob


----------



## SNight

Thanks 9fingers. Thats what I was after a definite answer. Just thought id check because you never know, might of been simple, and could of saved a bit of money. Thanks again.


----------

